# Dog hunts



## lampern (Jun 2, 2015)

What is Georgia's aversion to hunting bear with dogs?

Thanks


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jun 2, 2015)

Southern zone as far as I know.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 3, 2015)

I sure hope it never becomes legal here.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jun 4, 2015)

Deer hunters don't like it, hunters that bear hunt without dogs don't like it, animal rights groups don't like it, and no one else other than bear houndsmen are willing to push to legalize it.


----------



## hoghunter007 (Jun 4, 2015)

*They just don't know what there are missing*

Deer hunters these days don't like anything not even other deer hunters unless everyone does it just like they think it should be done. Lets face it, dog hunting isn't for everyone but most people who are against it have never been or have never been with a good group of houndsmen. There is nothing more fun to me than the pursuit of bears with hounds. Not only that but I get to see truly trophy sized black bears all the time not just once or twice in my life. I am talking about bears over 350 and I see several every year over 400. This is live weight I am talking about. If more hunters would try it with an open mind there would be alot more people doing it. I don't do a lot of things other hunters in this state do but I have never said that they shouldn't do it. Why can't everyone be happy and leave everybody else alone. If anyone wants to go look at a bear over hounds in south Ga this summer send me a message and I will be happy to let you tag along. You can't shoot the bear but that isn't what it is all about anyway.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 4, 2015)

I wish it would become legal up here. I have a high dollar bear dog now   They could have a 3 weekend season and it not hurt a thing. Dog hunters would probably shoot less than the still hunting deer hunting group. Why? because dog hunters actually care about stuff they hunt. I mean we have a training season just for bear in north ga. Yet you cant kill one in the fall? Thats real bright in my opinion.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't want it because I want to hunt bears on natural movements.  Dog hunting turns them nocturnal in about a second and a half.  Everybody in NC complains about just that fact.  

As far as seeing bears, if you put some time in, you would see plenty of big bears every year just by burning boot leather.  

Just my opinion.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 5, 2015)

Anybody can go sit and kill a bear. Its not hard at all. I see 20 a yr sometimes by not even looking for them. Dang bear is everywhere nowdays. Way to many of them.. Cant many folk stay up with a pack of hounds on one. Sure I couldn't but Id like to hear it.. Let alone a hound they trained to specifically run and tree a bear   I can see how they get joy out of it and Id stand with em in a heartbeat. Im a believer of the let folks hunt however they want to and not having a dog season is discrimination


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 5, 2015)

O.k.....


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 6, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Anybody can go sit and kill a bear. Its not hard at all. I see 20 a yr sometimes by not even looking for them. Dang bear is everywhere nowdays. Way to many of them.. Cant many folk stay up with a pack of hounds on one. Sure I couldn't but Id like to hear it.. Let alone a hound they trained to specifically run and tree a bear   I can see how they get joy out of it and Id stand with em in a heartbeat. Im a believer of the let folks hunt however they want to and not having a dog season is discrimination




We hunt em on our feet with trad bows.  I think that should be the only legal way to hunt them and I'm starting a petition that says as much.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 8, 2015)

Before I say this, I will preface it by saying that I spent half my life keeping bear hounds and hunting with them. I absolutely love bear hunting with hounds, my dad did, my grandpa did, and all the way back. It is a deep-rooted tradition that I agree wholeheartedly with, and there are few things more fun than bear hunting with dogs. 

But.

I wish that there were times here that you couldn't. The problem with dogging bears is that it makes it the only possible way that anybody can see a bear. I would love it if NC opened bow and ML season to bear hunting here, but kept the dogs out of it until the regular bear season opener.

We are ate up with bears here, and they need thinned out. You can see them out in the woods in the daytime any time before bear season. But, after the first hour of bear season, you will never see another bear in the daytime, because anywhere you are on all public and most private land, you can hear a pack of dogs running somewhere at almost any time. The bears become completely nocturnal and holed up in the thickest, roughest places they can find after the first day of bear season, and no one except hound hunters will get a chance to kill one. I know what it involves in time and money to keep a pack of dogs, and not many folks can nowadays. 

It would be nice for other folks to have a chance to shoot a bear now and then, not just dog hunters. But, the process of dog hunting makes that almost an impossibility. And as I said, I say that as a former dog hunter of many years and someone who loves the sport and tradition.


----------



## brandonsc (Jun 8, 2015)

I've hunted north ga for almost 15 years now and I have never saw a bear while hunting I've found plenty of sign but no sightings I've hunted on cohutta Dawson forest jons mtn chesatee and other national forest and wmas and private land. i hunt from opening day of bow season till gun season closes


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 8, 2015)

brandonsc said:


> I've hunted north ga for almost 15 years now and I have never saw a bear while hunting I've found plenty of sign but no sightings I've hunted on cohutta Dawson forest jons mtn chesatee and other national forest and wmas and private land. i hunt from opening day of bow season till gun season closes



I find that unimaginable.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 8, 2015)

brandonsc said:


> I've hunted north ga for almost 15 years now and I have never saw a bear while hunting I've found plenty of sign but no sightings I've hunted on cohutta Dawson forest jons mtn chesatee and other national forest and wmas and private land. i hunt from opening day of bow season till gun season closes





Hammer Spank said:


> I find that unimaginable.



Me too...... Must stink pretty bad.


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 8, 2015)

I can believe it. I havent seen one the last two years when the season was open. I know several people that live up here that have never seen one. Unless you specifically target them and know what youre doing its pretty much a matter of luck when you see one. 95% are killed by deer hunters incidentally. I almost never really set out to kill a bear cause I hunt alone most of the time and have shoulder issues that make it hard enough to get a deer out of the big woods, let alone a big bear. Im not gonna let one spoil just to be killing it. Most times Ive seen bears it was early in the season when it was too hot to let one lay in the woods while I rounded up help. I did kill one at Thanksgiving one year. Saw one 2 weeks ago while trout fishing.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 8, 2015)

What hillbilly says is spot on!! In my lifetime I have loved hunting bear with hounds, if you've never experienced the adrinalin rush your missing out. Buuutttt,,,,  there are some large groups that are notorious poachers, now don't misunderstand me, there are all kinds of poachers, but when a man tells you he's shot over 20 deer in a year so his dogs will stop running that deer in the nantahala NF, that is a problem, IMO. There is 1 bad group of hounds men to 10 good groups, but the 10% mess it up for everyone. It has been proved to me that dogging bears with well trained bear dogs is an excellent way to have success, while experiencing the excitement of the chase, also good way to control the population, but 1 group of bad eggs can reek havoc on the local population of deer and other game, I  had guys tell me they have killed turkey's for camp meat and not just a couple either, this is what gives dogging bears a bad rap in my area.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 8, 2015)

I think a couple weeks toward the end of the season would be ok. That way the still hunters and stalk hunters had their chance for a few months. Then the hounds have a go at it. Im all for it. Plus it'd be cheaper than going to NC.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 8, 2015)

brandonsc said:


> I've hunted north ga for almost 15 years now and I have never saw a bear while hunting I've found plenty of sign but no sightings I've hunted on cohutta Dawson forest jons mtn chesatee and other national forest and wmas and private land. i hunt from opening day of bow season till gun season closes



Seen 2 last year during bow season.  Problem is you can't pattern them where I hunt.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 8, 2015)

ripplerider said:


> I can believe it. I havent seen one the last two years when the season was open. I know several people that live up here that have never seen one. Unless you specifically target them and know what youre doing its pretty much a matter of luck when you see one. 95% are killed by deer hunters incidentally. I almost never really set out to kill a bear cause I hunt alone most of the time and have shoulder issues that make it hard enough to get a deer out of the big woods, let alone a big bear. Im not gonna let one spoil just to be killing it. Most times Ive seen bears it was early in the season when it was too hot to let one lay in the woods while I rounded up help. I did kill one at Thanksgiving one year. Saw one 2 weeks ago while trout fishing.



This... I know we have them all over our club, I get them on camera a lot.  I hunted there for 5 years before I saw any out of the stand.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 8, 2015)

It takes legs. Very rarely will you find bears easily.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 9, 2015)

Bears have a nose that's harder to fool than a deer's, too. And, they're smarter than deer.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 9, 2015)

I got some sure fire bear lures id probably sell. Legal stuff to. I think


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 9, 2015)

I know most will disagree with me, but I wish there was a bait season before dogs were allowed to be turned loose, like the month of September, that would be awesome, archery only of course.


----------



## brandonsc (Jun 14, 2015)

People I hunt with have saw them just a few hundred yards from where I'm hunting at in the last two deer seasons I've saw over 100 deer in the woods and managed to shoot 3 good 8's and a 9 pointer I hunted probably 60/75 hunts this last season and saw deer almost every trip but no bears saw


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 14, 2015)

I wouldnt complain about that those are good kills for the mtns. Keep hunting hard, youll get your bear.


----------



## brandonsc (Jun 14, 2015)

ripplerider said:


> I wouldnt complain about that those are good kills for the mtns. Keep hunting hard, youll get your bear.



Oh I'm not complaining about the bucks I get to shoot but I put many of hours on the stand each year but I've still never saw a bear in woods yet


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 15, 2015)

Ill bet plenty of them have saw YOU. If your determined to kill a bear hunt the highest thickest rockiest place you know that has white oaks dropping. Fresh feeding sign would be nice.


----------



## davidkelly8489 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Bear hunting with hounds*



hoghunter007 said:


> Deer hunters these days don't like anything not even other deer hunters unless everyone does it just like they think it should be done. Lets face it, dog hunting isn't for everyone but most people who are against it have never been or have never been with a good group of houndsmen. There is nothing more fun to me than the pursuit of bears with hounds. Not only that but I get to see truly trophy sized black bears all the time not just once or twice in my life. I am talking about bears over 350 and I see several every year over 400. This is live weight I am talking about. If more hunters would try it with an open mind there would be alot more people doing it. I don't do a lot of things other hunters in this state do but I have never said that they shouldn't do it. Why can't everyone be happy and leave everybody else alone. If anyone wants to go look at a bear over hounds in south Ga this summer send me a message and I will be happy to let you tag along. You can't shoot the bear but that isn't what it is all about anyway.


Hey hog hunter I would love to tag along with yall fellows one weekend


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jun 16, 2015)

I find it comical that when someone asks a question on here, the first thing some do is completely bash that subject. Whether it be baiting deer or keeping a few fish for the fryer. Haven't you heard "that if ya can't say something nice, don't say anything at all."


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 16, 2015)

Southernhoundhunter said:


> I find it comical that when someone asks a question on here, the first thing some do is completely bash that subject. Whether it be baiting deer or keeping a few fish for the fryer. Haven't you heard "that if ya can't say something nice, don't say anything at all."



I know what you mean, but how does that apply to this thread?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 17, 2015)

cklem said:


> I know what you mean, but how does that apply to this thread?



x2? The question that the OP asked was what are the reasons people are against hunting bears with dogs? I haven't seen any bashing, just answers to the man's question, plus some good things said about hound hunting, also.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 17, 2015)

Nothing like hearing a dog tree. Wether it be possums, coon, bear, squirrel, groundhogs OR anything else. I love hearing it. Thats why we should have one I wouldnt care a thing about killing. Somebody else can do that. Honestly its all about the dogs.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 17, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Nothing like hearing a dog tree. Wether it be possums, coon, bear, squirrel, groundhogs OR anything else. I love hearing it. Thats why we should have one I wouldnt care a thing about killing. Somebody else can do that. Honestly its all about the dogs.


I hear ya!! I can't remember how many trees I've been to with a bear up, looking down, I think I've only ever shot 3 bears in my life, I don't care for gettin one out, sure is exciting to hear the hounds on him hot though , ain't it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 17, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Nothing like hearing a dog tree. Wether it be possums, coon, bear, squirrel, groundhogs OR anything else. I love hearing it. Thats why we should have one I wouldnt care a thing about killing. Somebody else can do that. Honestly its all about the dogs.



That's the truth. Not just the treeing either. That first long, deep cold-track bawl from an old long-eared bluetick or redbone ringing through the cold, still night air and echoing off the ridges and up and down the hollers will run a chill up your back, too. I love it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 17, 2015)

I like to hear one trail if it does it right. Its obvious yall aint been around the coon huntin comp world in a while have ya? Bear dogs probably aint got this way but coon hounds bark to hear themselves bark nowdays. Its being bred in em. Actually Ive never like to hear one trail all night. Id get some beagles for that. I want one to strike and get after that thing as fast as it can go and tree it. Not boo hoo all over the woods. Id guess they do run bears pretty fast and hard but a long ways. That might be ok if im after bear. Most Ive run here accidentally have treed quick besides that last one that eat my dogup. Ran it all night. Was wide open though. Not walking it. Aint been but one thing that gets your adrenalin flowing to me like leashing a hound under bear. Thats reaching down to get the gator you just shot hoping it wasnt gonna bite your arm off. Both fairly intense.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 17, 2015)

Bears normally don't run too far at night with hounds behind them, my favorite part was , after pulling a ridge for 2 hours on a cool crisp fall morning, leaves in full color, leading the hounds to find a track, (we never hunted bear dogs loose), then hearing the strike dog getting all bent out of shape until he sticks his nose in the obvious bear track in the leaves. Releasing the hounds in 30 second intervals , then hearing them jump him out of his morning bed, that's my favorite part.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 17, 2015)

Id have to ride a 4 wheeler or sumpthin to do that  Im going to try and go see and hear a bear hunt this fall. A real one.


----------



## PARA1977 (Jun 17, 2015)

I have hunted with hounds all my life, grew up in south west Texas hunting mountain Lions, Moved to Ga at 16 had hounds ever since, I will say that you have to own the dogs to understand
the thrill that fast game is with hounds. I think people think that dogs run game out of the country and they never come back this is not true, I have run the same bear off the same feeder two and three times a week and treed him a mile are two away. All I hunt with hounds now are coons but deer hunters raise cane about it, and ive treed coons and have deer bedded 35yds away and they don't even move. Point is people should get educated on a subject before they way in with perceived notions that aren't true. I love to still hunt or stand hunt but I have hunted the mountains all my adult life every year mainly Cohutta, and Dawson forest, and have killed bears in both places point is if there comes a time when bear numbers have to be controlled hounds will be the best way to hunt them.


----------

